#  Chat Ecke >   Drückt mir morgen mal die Daumen (Prüfung) >

## StarBuG

Huhu 
War heute nicht sehr aktiv, da morgen Semesterabschlußprüfung ansteht. 
Geprüft wird (schriftlich):
Augenheilkunde
Dermatologie
Neurochirurgie
Psychiatrie
Rechtsmedizin 
klinisch-pathologische Fallkonferenz
klinische Umweltmedizin
Klinische Pharmakologie
Prävention
klinisch-radiologische Fallkonferenz
Naturheilverfahren 
Drückt mir mal von 10:00 bis 12:45Uhr die Daumen  :Zwinker:  
Bis morgen Nachmittag dann 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## so oder so

........aber gerne doch!  
klappt schon!...so oder so, nicht wahr? *g*  
so oder so

----------


## Ulrike

"Umgang mit Patienten" ist mal wieder kein Thema, wie man sieht  :Zwinker:  : :Smiley:  
Viel Glück! [img width=59 height=38]http://www.cosgan.de/images/more/schilder/119.gif[/img]

----------


## Malu

Meine Daumen sind eigentlich immer für irgendwen gedrückt - gut trainiert  :Grin: 
Also morgen Vormittag ganz besonders fest für dich. Ist ja 'ne ganz schöne Themenauswahl für knapp 3 Stunden : :Smiley:  
Alles Gute
Malu

----------


## StarBuG

Wird schon irgendwie klappen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Markus80

Huhu, 
sicher werde Dir morgen vormittag auch die Daumen drücken. 
Schakka, Du schaffst dat!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo StarBug, 
na dann mal ran !!! 
du schaffst das!! 
meine daumen sind gedrückt und bei soviel daumen geht NIX schief!! 
lieben gruß
elke 
[img width=300 height=205]http://www.majortom.ch/_images/_img/daumen_druecken.jpg[/img]

----------


## quaks

Hallo Micha 
werd auch morgen an dich denken und die Daumen drücken  :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## chaosbarthi

Daumen sind gedrückt. Hals- und Beinbruch!   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Claus

Du schaffst es, weil Du den Beruf gern magst! 
*trotzdemvorsichtshalberdaumendrück*
Claus  :Grin:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Ich drück dir ganz feste die Daumen und schick dir eine Riesenportion Energie. 
Du schaffst das ganz bestimmt!!!   :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Engel

Huhu,
meine Daumen sind feste gedrückt für Dich!!  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Lilly

Hi Michael
Auch wenn meine Daumen schon blau sind, ich halte sie eisern gedrückt... 
du bist ja mächtig früh aus den Federn gewesen.... 
erzähl mal wie es gelaufen ist.

----------


## Frank

Hallo Michael, 
ich drücke dir auch die Daumen... Viel Glück

----------


## Küken

Beeil dich mal, mir fallen bald die Daumen ab   :b_wink:  
Lg Küken

----------


## Lilly

Ja, Küken, mir auch.... 
aber ich glaube der arme Michael muss jetzt einfach ein bissel Schlaf nachholen....azuviel wirds letzte Nacht nicht gewesen sein....  :night_rise:   :night_candle:

----------


## Küken

darf ich dann jetzt aufhören, auch wenn er noch nich da is :Huh?:  
Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Malu

Hallo Michael, 
wie ist das Bauchgefühl jetzt nachher -
zuversichtlich oder skeptisch? 
Hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens eine gut klimatisierte Schreibstube. Nun erst mal erholen. 
Grüß dich
Malu

----------


## StarBuG

Die Prüfung war wirklich nur bis 12:45, aber wir hatten noch Nachbesprechung.
Dann musste ich mir in der Augenklinik noch eine Bestätigung holen, dass ich den Kurs gemacht hab, da ich Schlumpf den Zettel verschlampt hab. 
Also die Klausur war schon der echte Kracher.
Vorallem Pharmakologie *WÜRG* 
Ob da alles hingehauen hat, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
Da bekommt man das ganze Semester Themen wie Retrovirale Therapie bei HIV, Chemotherapie bei Tumoren und ähnliches vorgekaut.
Für die Klausur haut man sich dann diesen scheiß schweren Stoff ins Gehirn, nur um in der Klausur Herzmedikamente, Statine (für zu hohes Cholesterin) und ähnliche Kacke gefragt zu werden, die vor 3 Semestern Thema waren.
Ja HALLO :Huh?:  Seh ich aus wie die Rote Reihe?? 
Über sowas kann ich mich echt aufregen. 
Naja warten wir es mal ab. 
Jetzt ists erstma geschafft. 
Vielen lieben Dank für all die gedrückten Daumen, vielleicht hat es ja doch an der einen oder anderen Ecke geholfen  :Grin:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Küken

Hey sei mal bissi optimistisch... 
Hat klar geklappt, bin ich gaaanz arg von überzeugt...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Na, trotz allem hört sich das doch gar nicht so übel an.
Du hast es auf jedenfall überstanden und das bei deeeeer Hitze. Hut ab!!
Ich wär ja vorher schon aus den Latschen gekippt.

----------


## Chris

Grüße an dich Micha,  
habs zwar eben erst gelesen, aber du wirst das schon gut geschafft haben!!!! 
Gruß Chris

----------


## StarBuG

Die Lerntage vorher waren schlimm. 
Freunde sitzen am Main und machen Musik, und ich musste mir ( für die Prüfung "unnötigerweise") retroviale HIV Medikamente reinziehen bei geschätzte 120° in meinem Zimmer und ich kann nicht raus.

----------


## Küken

Na dann, jetzt aber auf der Stelle raus an die frische Luft, 
feiern und das wetter genießen... 
Lg Küken

----------


## StarBuG

Bin hundemüde, da diese Nacht um 4 Uhr aufgestanden  :Grin:  
Hab mir nen leckere Flasche Rotwein gekauft, und werd mir gleich zur Entspannung und zur "Feier" des Tages ein Gläschen (oder 2) genehmigen hehe

----------


## Claus

Genieße es, Du hast es verdient...  :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Rosarot

Oh Mann Prüfungen - und das bei diesem Wetter  :crazy10: 
Diese Art von Stress hat mir vor Ewigkeiten stets viele Tage vermasselt  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ut: *Prüfungsängstler bin* 
Ich hoffe, du kannst dich selbst am Riemen reißen und schaffst diese Lernzeit erfolgreich hinter dich, bevor du ein ein wundervoller berühmter Kiddoc wirst ...  :glasses:

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo Michi, 
können wir mit dem Daumendrücken nun aufhören ?
Es schreibt sich nähmlich so schlecht mit der Faust !   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Gruß 
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Schon lange, hab doch geschrieben wie die Pr&#252;fung gelaufen ist  :Zwinker:  
Ist aber nett, dass du so lange gedr&#252;ckt hast  :Grin:

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, wenn du ein so engagierter doc wirst, wie du dich jetzt hier reinhängst, für alle deine zukünftigen patienten superfreu. (Grins, ich finde die chattersprache zum kichern oder lol...so einen blödsinn schreib ich nur während es so warm ist , versprochen sfg)
Also, ich denke mal, wer in diesen zeiten ein medizinstudium auf sich nimmt und dann auch noch als arzt zu arbeiten gedenkt, der verdient respekt.
Ich wünsche dir, dass die ergebnisse der prüfung so sind ,dass du weitermachen kannst auf deinem weg.Die themenvielfalt war beispielhaft ,das alles in der zeit mein lieber Scholli
Zerflossene grüsse von puschenattel, die sich bei dem ständigen durchzug erkältet hat

----------


## StarBuG

Ich geb mir mühe ein guter Arzt zu werden.  :Zwinker:

----------


## quaks

Dazu fällt mir so ganz spontan ein: 
Mühe allein reicht nicht Frau Sommer!   :m_coffeecup:   
na erkannt?   :smile_09:  
Gruß Sandra

----------


## i - Punkt

Ooooch Micha!!! Gib Dir nicht MÜHE, ... sei einfach!!! Das ist echter! 
Wo findet nun die Party statt :Huh?:     :g_party_eyes:   :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## StarBuG

Noch habe ich ja keine Ergebnisse  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

Und wie lief die Prüf. HEUTE !  :Huh?:   :Huh?:   :Huh?:  
Fraget Dich der Mittelalterliche
Obelix1962

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo Michael, 
ich bin fest davon überzeugt das du es bis zum schluss schaffen wirst und
mit sicherheit wirst du auch ein guter arzt, dafür sorgen wir hier schon,
denn für was hast du denn nun uns *hochqualivizierten* Patienten  :a_plain111:   :a_plain111:   :b_wink:   
nun erhole dich erstmal von den lernstress und gönne dir ruhe!! 
lieben gruß
elke

----------


## StarBuG

> Und wie lief die Pr&#252;f. HEUTE !

 Meinst du damit die kleinen Pr&#252;fungen des allt&#228;glichen Lebens?  :Huh?: 
Ich hatte sonst keine Pr&#252;fung mehr.
Wenn ich in irgendeinem Fach durchgerasselt sein sollte, ist die Nachschreibklausur am Ende der Ferien.  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Sodale 
Hab die Ergebnisse meiner Prüfung und möchte euch erst einmal recht herzlich DANKE sagen.
Das viele Daumen drücke hat echt was gebracht  :d_smily_tooth:  
Meine Ergebnisse: 
Dermatologie: 3
Augenheilkunde: 3
Neurologie: 2
Psychatrie: 3
Rechtsmedizin: 1
Pathologie: 3
Umweltmedizin: 2
Pharmakologie: 3  :g_04bigeyes_3_blue72b: 2b:
Gesundheitswesen: 3
Radiologisch Fallkonferenz: 3
Naturheilkunde: 4  :embarrassed_cut:  
Juhu, ab jetzt keine Prüfungen mehr bis zum Staatsexamen  :teasing_new:  
Vielen DANK fürs Daumen drücken  :foreveryours_cut:  
Gruß 
Michael  :jumps_1:

----------


## quaks

na denn herzlichen Glühstrumpf und PROST!!!!!!!  
:-) 
Wann hast du denn eine Staatsexamen?  
Nach dem Staatsexamen kommt das PJ oder kommt das vorher? 
viele grüße
sandra

----------


## StarBuG

noch das 6te klinische Semester, dann das Praktische Jahr (PJ) und dann das Staatsexamen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Claus

Da möchte ich natürlich auch gratulieren! Da hat sich das Daumendrücken ja wirklich gelohnt!!  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Juhu, 
er hat mehr Zeit für uns.  :beer_3:   :beer_3:   :beer_3:   :beer_3:   :beer_3:   :beer_3:  
Glückwünsche zur Überstandenen Prüfung  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:   :Prost mit Wein:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Ulrike

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, Micha!  :s_thumbup:  
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Auch ich möcht noch gratulieren, sind doch supi gelaufen die Prüfungen, 
aber erst jammern  :crazy10: ... 
Tssss... Ist ja sooooooooooo scheise gelaufen....  
Nein im Ernst, sind alle Stolz auf dich...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo michael, 
na da kann man doch nur noch sagen:  Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
und weiter so!!! 
ich sag ja: aus dir wird ein super arzt werden!! 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen 
PS. Danke auch für deine immer wieder guten Infos und Hilfen die du uns gibst!!

----------


## Leonessa

Auch wenn ich das Thema erst später wieder angeguckt habe: 
Herzlichen Grlückwunsch, zu den bestandenen Prüfungen!  :c_10cheers_3: 
Ist ja auch toll, keine einzige nachschreiben zu müssen! Oder?  :b_wink:

----------


## StarBuG

NAT&#220;RLICH  :Grin:  
So kann ich das bischen Ferien richtig genie&#223;en  :Zwinker:

----------


## Leonessa

Eben!  :Zwinker:  Gibt Leute, die schaffen das nie!  :Zunge raus:

----------

